
In chaotic computing, anarchy rules OK  - makimaki
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20026801.800-in-chaotic-computing-anarchy-rules-ok.html?full=true
======
sdurkin
I'm not sure where the chaos part comes in. Aren't the functions of the logic
gates determined by control signals?

Very cool though. Any processor that can reconfigure itself on the fly is
probably going to be very useful.

